# CPR -medical surveillance code 2.02 what it is exactly means



## vijender (Oct 12, 2015)

I have applied under FSW-non express entery program and got my VISA valid till April 2016 , Canadian officials provide some guidelines regarding rest of the process i have some doubts like .....

1.they have mentioned ..All family members r required to be examined before you go to Canada . We all are already undergo medical examination and submit our reports to CIC ....after that we got visa ....
We have to again go for medical before move to Canada or Not???

2. In my CPR -medical surveillance code 2.02 is mentioned what it is exactly means and what are the measures i have to take /what i have to do before moving to Canada???

3. What are the other formalities if required( Normally) after getting VISA from my end.

Regards


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you have a genuine visa after taking your medical(s) then obviously you do not require to do them again.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

vijender said:


> I have applied under FSW-non express entery program and got my VISA valid till April 2016 , Canadian officials provide some guidelines regarding rest of the process i have some doubts like .....
> 
> 1.they have mentioned ..All family members r required to be examined before you go to Canada . We all are already undergo medical examination and submit our reports to CIC ....after that we got visa ....
> We have to again go for medical before move to Canada or Not???
> ...


Google is your friend....


----------

